

Minus - Drag n Drop now on Desktop and Mobile - mindotus
http://min.us/pages/extras

======
mindotus
We've worked very hard over the past few months to release many new features,
bug fixes and updates. Read them all on <http://blog.min.us>

Any comments & suggestions are welcome.

Thanks everyone :)

